# Google online shopping event gosf.in



## billmaster (Dec 4, 2012)

I learned about the google online shopping event coming up on 12-12-12
interestingly there are all major stores participating and a the event is gaining a lot of buzz!

Let see what it stores!

Source - *www.smartclues.com/showthread.php?...ping-Festival-(gosf-in)-by-Google-on-12-12-12


----------



## theserpent (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice, it would have been better for them to make something like amazon


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 4, 2012)

May be Good One !!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2012)

If i get a gfx card for cheap I ll buy it.  *daydreaming* 

Only electronics no computer category


----------



## billmaster (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok so Citibank is diving in as well for its customers - One day event tomorrow Dec 5th 2012 

Citibank Mega Sale - More then 15 stores participating - Citibank Customers Only!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

^ not so great


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2012)

billmaster said:


> I learned about the google online shopping event coming up on 12-12-12
> interestingly there are all major stores participating and a the event is gaining a lot of buzz!
> 
> Let see what it stores!
> ...



No good sites, and good deals.
Flipkart deals will suck for sure.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 8, 2012)

Citibank MEGA Sale was just 10% discount. Maximum discount was Rs. 1250. Mega. Sure!


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 8, 2012)

Hope its good

Hope its good


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Really waiting for this one. Hope it acre turns out good!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Waiting for this event so that I can see any good deal to go for...


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

for the led tv right, croma also participating upto 75 % off


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just looking up at this event and noticed that there are not much good deals to go for...Though some are Good but we can't say that this is the best deal we can have.


----------



## amjath (Dec 12, 2012)

its their warehouse clearance sale


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 12, 2012)

there are certain deals like this one: Canon EOS 600D 18MP DSLR (EF S18-55 IS II)(Black)
You're getting a Canon 600D with 18-55mm kit for 23K only.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2012)

No good deals. In most of the cases those sites are providing discount on the products which are overpriced already.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 12, 2012)

amjath said:


> its their warehouse clearance sale



Yes, it's pretty much the same.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 12, 2012)

useless ,many products have disappeared  , there is  price rise on some products ...


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2012)

Great overhyped shopping festival(gosf)


----------



## amjath (Dec 12, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Great overhyped shopping festival(gosf)



awesome


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree, it's overhyped. At 00:01 when I went to gosf.in, I was disappointed. Sites were just not ready. Link for "Xiaomi Powerbank" use to open "Women's Watches". Some links were dead (opened to page not found). And some links opened up a common page of GOSF (for eg, all PayTM offer links opened up gosf page of PayTM).

All I could find in good deals were Rs 299 deals on some items. Bought a Wireless Mouse from Rediff ar Rs 299 + Rs 49 shipping. (Worth the risk, and shall also know the service of Rediff shopping). All in all very disappointing sale.

Flipkart isn't part of GOSF anyway, that's why they launched their own 'sale' before time. So all those shopping sites who have been overshadowed by FK is trying to make a dent in the market through GOSF. Well, not working.

- - - Updated - - -

Following were some deals under Rs 299:

1. Mobile from shopclues: BSNL Champion SQ 241-GSM-MP Camera-Bluetooth-Screen-6.1cm
2. Wireless mouse: Buy 2.4ghz Ultra Slim Wireless Optical Mouse Black Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
3. 2600 mAh powerbank: Buy Buy 1 Get 1 Free-2600 mAh Power Bank Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
4. Toaster at 299: Access Denied lol

And bunch of some stuff that I don't even like to mention.

Also this:
*img.krow.me/image.php?di=LMF2

Seriously, a USB 2.0 4GB PD at Rs 299  :greatdeal: :sarcasm:


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 10, 2014)

Got a BSNL champ from shopclues @ 209 with discounts 

1 Lenovo N100 wireless mouse from Amazon @ 299 .. thats it


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

Purchased 3 maxima watches at 299 for birthday gifts


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 10, 2014)

This year, the GOSF has been one of the worst ever.There's nothing to actually call it a deal.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Purchased 3 maxima watches at 299 for birthday gifts



from which site , I too need a watch


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2014)

Go to gosf.in, open the electronics department and click on amazon.in link.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> from which site , I too need a watch



You got it. Tkin has just stated that.


----------



## ratul (Dec 10, 2014)

There was one offer for Black Casio G-Shock G302 on Snapdeal @₹6400, missed that.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 10, 2014)

Placed an order for a Black & Decker Cordless Electric Screwdriver for Rs. 299+32 (vat). Black & Decker A7073 - Alkaline Battery Powered Screwdriver With voltage 6V


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 10, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> This year, the GOSF has been same as that of last year.There's nothing to actually call it a deal.


.....


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 10, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> .....


Okay, I'll take it back. there's nothing much to actually call it a "deal".


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 10, 2014)

perhaps not directly related, but if anyone had been contemplating buying mid-high end AV products, this may be a good time to finally purchase, from hifimart, here:

Great Online Shopping Festival


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2014)

I am yet to see any deal there..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 10, 2014)

only one deal I found good. 
Nexus 5 32GB white = 25k approx snapdeal

- - - Updated - - -



d6bmg said:


> No good deals. In most of the cases those sites are providing discount on the products which are overpriced already.



It's not overpriced actually its MRP (maybe). Maximum Retail Price. Means price should not go above this MRP.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 10, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> only one deal I found good.
> Nexus 5 32GB white = 25k approx snapdeal
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


What he meant was that they increased the price and added some discount on top of it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 11, 2014)

The Great wOrthless Shopping Festival more like it. Yet to see anything worthwhile with a good discount. Compared to this black friday deals in US were heaven.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> What he meant was that they increased the price and added some discount on top of it.



When you see offers, deals, discount, you will see similar prices like 2999, 3999, 49999 etc etc.
All these are MRP, its not that overpriced. When you buy some water bottle, mrp is written on it. So if seller is selling above that price you can sue him. And can bargain on mrp also. But no one does that. 
What happen when these online shopping gives deals/discounts, they give discounts on mrp. So if product before giving discount was sold at 23K and its mrp is about 28K. Then they give discounts on mrp. Most of the times what happens, people don't compare prices on same site before discount. And they get cheated and sell same product for more than 23k.

The only thing, on flipkart, a big billion day, was big hit, because they actually gave lots of discounts and lowest price. 16 gb pen drive for 1 rs. (but I doubt anyone succeeds in buying that). Earning so much loss, I don't think flipkart will do this type of sale again quickly in near future.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> What he meant was that they increased the price and added some discount on top of it.



ok. similar. but it's not "overpriced" in proper term.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 11, 2014)

there are some good deals on shoes, Lee cooper formal leather shoes usually costs around 2499 in offlice and online, but now its available for around 1500 to 1800 which i think is good, however apart from that nothing special i can see on amazon


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Dec 11, 2014)

If anyone's interested, Bioshock Infinite is available for ~ Rs. 200. Grabbed it back when it was on a lightning deal yesterday for around Rs. 180. This seems to be the only good deal I found on GOSF.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

[h=1]GOSF a huge success this year: Google (Google India)[/h]
Don't laugh read the news


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> there are some good deals on shoes, Lee cooper formal leather shoes usually costs around 2499 in offlice and online, but now its available for around 1500 to 1800 which i think is good, however apart from that nothing special i can see on amazon



these items always have 30% - 35% discount coupons for most of the times at jabong ,myntra etc


----------



## ratul (Dec 11, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/FeanAia.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 13, 2014)

So much discount on Casio watch! How? What's the promo?


----------



## ratul (Dec 15, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> So much discount on Casio watch! How? What's the promo?



GOSF, with a ₹200 off promo code i got from coupondunia.


----------

